# HP Scanner Scanjet 4P



## beatles (4. August 2003)

versuchte einen scanner hp scanjet4p zu installieren
(SCSI) leider ist ziemlich alles missglückt.

1. auf der hp seite fand ich keinen richtigen treiber. das heisst der scanner wird gar nicht erkannt (win98) ist aber schon vor dem start eingeschaltet gewesen (SCSI).

2. ist eben ein SCSI anschluss beim pc geht er jedoch auf den paralell port.

aber eben wird nirgends erkannt weder beim druckeranschluss noch unter bildbearbeitungsgeräte (scanner/kamera)

woran liegt das wohl??

danke beatles


----------



## paxmal (19. Februar 2004)

hye
Ich habe den treiber für beides (für win98SE)
funktioniert bei mir super

Ich suche das selbe aber für Win XP weisst Do wo man das bekommt ?
für den alten scanner ?

gruss paxmal


----------



## flamingo (15. Juni 2004)

*Hp Scanjet 4p*

Hallo beatles,

hast Du eine Lösung gefunden um den Hp Scanner zum laufen zu bringen?

Ich habe nämlich gerade dasselbe Problem - ich kann einfach keinen Treiber finden, der von meinem System (WinME)erkannt wird.

Beste Grüße

flamingo


----------



## Ossi (16. Juni 2004)

Hej, einen SCSI-Scanner an einen Parallelport anschließen? Da werdet ihr aber ganz schön Trauer haben, der Stecker beim PC paßt zwar, aber das war auch schon alles. Entweder der Scanner hat zusätzlich noch einen Parallelport zum anschließen oder man braucht für den PC eine SCSI-Karte, eine ganz einfache. Wenn beim Scanner eine Karte dabei war (wie bei meinem ersten Scanner), dann ist die bestimmt noch für einen ISA-Steckplatz und den hat heute kein Rechner mehr.


----------

